# What's on your MP3 player?



## GoinBackToCali (Jun 17, 2008)

I just put new schtuff on mine... and I realized if I am ever found dead with my IPod on, they will surely think the music drove me to do something drastic..such a mix!

What's on your's?

Currently on mine..

Kid Rock-All Summer Long (which is now ruined for me since Rick pointed out it sounds just like Warren Zevon's Werewolves of London

Lot's of Robert Palmer

Lot's of U2

Lot's of Siouxie and the Banshee's

The Ting Tings

Adam and the Ants

Kevin Fowler

Queen

Dixie Chicks

Steve Earle

Mama's and the Papa's

Jimi Hendrix

Jefferson Airplane

Mozart

Beethoven

The Bangles

The Romantic's

Marie Antoinette Soundtrack

And tons of broadway showtunes..

So.. what's on YOURS?


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jun 17, 2008)

I forgot... I put the song I can sing most kick a**-edly.. Baba O'Riley.. most times known as Teenage Wasteland..

I shoulda been a rock star.. a chunky rockstar with my own reality show..


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 17, 2008)

Linkin Park album,
Another LP album,
Another LP album,
Rise Against Album
Now68
Daughtry
My Chemical Romance
Avril Lavigne
Bullet For My Valentine-All These Things I Hate Revolve Around me (I'm not emo!, and its got the start cut out lol)
Avenged Sevenfold album
Mariah Carey - Bye Bye
Ronan Keating
Westlife
Lil' Chris (dont ask? :? )
The Fray album
Simple Plan
and aload of other random songs I like that are about..5 years old.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 17, 2008)

Probably a lot of these bands people wont have heard of over there, but I'll join in anyway! 

Here's a small selection (there is a LOT of music on my iPod.....)

Editors
Maximo Park
Interpol
Coldplay
Biffy Clyro
Lostprophets
Arcade Fire
Something Corporate
Jack's Mannequin (new album out soon- soooo excited!)
The Kooks
One Night Only
Jimmy Eat World
Metallica (all the back catalogue :biggrin2
Pink Floyd (most of the back catalogue :biggrin2
Bryan Adams (all the back catalogue :embarrassed:

And many, many more that I can't think of right now! And now I really want to listen to music....


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 17, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Probably a lot of these bands people wont have heard of over there, but I'll join in anyway!
> 
> Here's a small selection (there is a LOT of music on my iPod.....)
> 
> ...



Maximo Park - got them!
Coldplay - got most of their albums!
Lostprophets - yes!
The Kooks - amazing! Saw them at T4 on the Beach
Jimmy Eat World - hear you me/may angels lead you in is one of my favourite songs. I like In The Middle too.
Pink Floyd - another majormajorMAJOR fan, my Dads fave band. There is a guy who busks right outside where i work and he always sings Dark Side of the Moon. He isn't great but he's good!
Bryan Adams - saw him in concert last year. I MET him! I SANG with him! ON STAGE! One of the best moments of my life! Mums favourite artist. 

We have similar tastes!



I have alot of music (4000 songs currently).

Favourite song ever is Lola by The Kinks.
Followed by Ruby Tuesday by the Rolling Stones
Followed by Stairway to Heaven by Led Zep

Other favourites are:


Scissor Sisters
Beach Boys
Hairspray Soundtrack
Alanis Morisette
Basement Jaxx - my driving music!
Jamiroquai
Boomtown Rats
Some Adam and the Ants
Spandau Ballet
Sterophonics
Blur
Oasis
The Feeling
Electric Six
MIKA
Sugababes
According to my most played on iTunes the top is Footloose!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 17, 2008)

Double post sorry!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Haley (Jun 17, 2008)

Im listening to mine right now 

Coldplay (all 4 albums)
The Fray
Joshua Radin
Moulin Rouge- select songs
Garden State Soundtrack
Anna Nalick
William Fitzsimmons
LIGHTS
Ingrid Michaelson
David Bowie

Thats about it, Im picky with music


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 17, 2008)

Pretty much ditto to pinksalamanders first post lol


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 17, 2008)

I only have a ipod shuffle but currently i have

Summertime - New Kids on the Block and some of there old stuff
Metallica, Pink Floyd, Pantera, Led Zepplin, Johnny Cash, Santana, Bob Marley, Eagles, Toby Keith, Carrie Underwood, and some 80's hair metal like poison and warrent and i'm sure a few other random songs. Oh i forgot that new miley cyrus song see you again.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jun 17, 2008)

In our social circle, there's a lady nick named Monger whois man crazy. I won't tell you what part of a man's anatomy she wanted to monger.. but needless to say.. she was hideous... horribly ugly..

She was obsessed with my husband.. followed him around EVERYWHERE...scared him to death. Had it not been for a smatterring of fushia lipstick she wore, you'd swear she was a man.

I never caught her real name till she sent me a Christmas card...

Her name was Lola...

Which that whole story is only funny if you get the song Lola by the Kinks..


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 17, 2008)

My friend has a dog called Lola.. she says her face might be hairy, but she ain't no man!

'Now i'm not dumb but i can't understand why she walked like a woman but talked like a man!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 17, 2008)

Queensryche, Bonjovi, Bonnie Tyler, David Bowie, Crash Test Dummies, Fleetwood Mac, John Farnham, Metellica, Pink Floyd, Silver Chair, Skidrow, The Cars, Sound Garden, Triumph, Vitas (Russian pop/opera guy), and the sound track to GTA: Vice City.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 17, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Probably a lot of these bands people wont have heard of over there, but I'll join in anyway!
> ...


No way!! That's crazy! Especially since that list is so varied lol! And I am SO jealous that you saw/MET Bryan Adams! He's like my childhood hero LOL! I grew up listening to Pink Floyd too, my mum is a major fan, and I never liked them, until I got a bit older and then nicked all her CD's lol  I'm dying for them all to make up and tour again.... :cry1:

I've seen Coldplay live twice, once at Glastonbury, saw Maximo Park last year at Glasto, Lostprophets YEARS ago when they supported Linkin Park, and saw Jimmy Eat World in Feb in Birmingham! 

It's good to see other Metallica fans too lol, I sometimes feel like the only one these days...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 17, 2008)

*Oops, double post, sorry, having problems this evening! :?*


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah. It was at the tour. When he sings Baby When You're Gone he grabs he picks the girl with the craziest dancing and gets her to come on stage and sing it with him. So yeah, that was pretty amazing.

I can't sing. (And neither can the girl in the video, apparently!)

I don't have a video of me sadly but here is a video of it at another concert, it was so crazy!

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/gH38_d1RVvE[/flash]

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 17, 2008)

Jesse McCartney

Jonas Brothers

Aaron Carter 

Hilary Duff

Taylor Swift

Colbie Caillat

Corbin Bleu

Aly & AJ

Jordan Pruitt

Disney Mania(and DM 2, 3,4,5 and 6)

and the sounds tracks for(or part of the sound track:biggrin2

Camp Rock

High School Musical(& HMS 2)

Jump In

Princess Diaries(& PD 2)

The Sisterhood Of The Traveling Pants

Aquamarine

Lizzie McGuire Movie

Ella Enchanted



mostly dorky disney stuff:embarrassed::whistling, but i like it:wiggle.

any body else heard 'This is me' from camp rock? love it..........................


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jun 17, 2008)

I actually do have some Queensryche, Pantera, Megadeth and Metallica on mine..specifically

Silent Lucidty

Cowboys From Hell

La Toute La Monde

One

But my fav is Cowboys from Hell..


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 17, 2008)

I like Pantera too, but my CD's got stolen when my car was broken into a while ago.... :grumpy:

It's about the only thing my ex was good for though... in fact, the only thing! He was into his metal, so he got me into Metallica (Nothing Else Matters was our 'song', which is a shame, he's ruined that now!), and Pantera too.... favourit Pantera song is 'This Love', and 'Mouth For War, and 'Cemetery Gates'... Ooh, I must go find some from somewhere now!! As for Metallica, all time favourite song is 'Fade to Black', followed very closely by 'Master of Puppets'

And Fran, I'm about to check out that video! I guess you were the girl with the craziest dancing hey?! 

Great thread, Zin!


----------



## polly (Jun 17, 2008)

Pink

eminem

snoop dogg

Aqua (yes i know im sad!!)

Mika

ting tings

nickelback

pink FLoyd

kate Bush

Missy elliott

the fray

Nelly furtado

ummm to name a few yes I listen to a random variety of music though saying that my husband has all sorts on his and has about 3800 on his (somehow they seem to slip over and i get some random ones on mine!!) Love it tho i even have one for work with all my chill out songs on it beats listening to whales and enya anyday lol


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a 112 different artists so far...but my itunes library got deleted when I restored my computer so I haven't been able to put anything new on it yet.

I'd be lost without my iPod. :inlove:


I have some Alice In Chains, Metallica, Megadeth, We Are Scientists, The Academy Is, Rob Zombie, Seether, Bullet for My Valentine,and Tool just to name a few. And the Sweeney Todd soundtrack.


----------



## katt (Jun 17, 2008)

okay, looking at my itunes right now, here are some of my most played:


aretha franklin
ben kweller
blink-182
dave matthews band, lots of DMB
dire straights
eric clapton
some flogging molly
the fray
the fugees
jack's mannequin
jack johnson
jackson brown
the killers
leona lewis
linkin park
norah jones
the offspring
paramore
ryan star
snow partrol
something corporate
tom petty
and lots LOTS more, i am something of a music freak


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 18, 2008)

A few more things I cant belive I missed out:

Chris brown album
The enemy
Will.I.Am - songs about girls album
and I just recently HAD to put this on my i-Pod [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8n3KDH73BY&feature=related[/ame] "Fox's Bisquits"


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 18, 2008)

A few more things I cant belive I missed out:

Chris brown album
The enemy
Will.I.Am - songs about girls album
and I just recently HAD to put this on my i-Pod [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8n3KDH73BY&feature=related[/ame] "Fox's Bisquits"


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 18, 2008)

*katt wrote: *


> okay, looking at my itunes right now, here are some of my most played:
> 
> aretha franklin
> ben kweller
> ...


Woohoo! Someone else who likes Jack's Mannequin and Something Corporate! :biggrin2:

And Snow Patrol! I can't believe I forgot SNOW PATROL!!! They are one of my all time favourite bands, I've seen them twice and they were amazing both times


----------



## katt (Jun 18, 2008)

i think i am listening to either something corporate or jacks mannequin 75% of the time i am listening to music. i simply love it!

i also forgot to add death cab for cutie onto the list, but i listen to lots of them as well!


----------



## m.e. (Jun 18, 2008)

*Podcasts!* I love listening to podcasts whileI drive or workout: This American Life, Galactica Watercooler, Wait Wait Don't Tell Me!, Generation Orthodox _(yeah, I'm kind of a nerd )_

I bought about $50 worth of 80's songs on iTunes for a party a few years ago, so I have a lot of Queen and Robert Palmer.

Let's see what else...

Dave Matthews Band

The Beatles

Dispatch

Flogging Molly

Dropkick Murphys

Great Big Sea

The Kinks

Muse

sountracks like _Across the Universe_ and _The Darjeeling Limited_

I've also got aLOT of Byzantine Chant, which I gotta tell you, makes it really interestingto play allsongs on shuffle :laughsmiley:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm trying to remember what's on mine, as I tend to change it a lot. Some of it includes:

soundtrack to 'August Rush'

John Mellencamp

Bob Marley

Nada Surf

Death Cab for Cutie (Katt's song for Herman - I will follow you into the dark - I absolutely love that song)

Many songs that I downloaded after watching episodes of 'House' (Hugh Laurie has great musical taste)

Coldplay

...and many others I can't think of at the moment...


----------



## m.e. (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh yeah, how could I forget my man Bob Marley? :headsmack*Lots*of Bob in my iPod :nod


----------



## Becca (Jun 18, 2008)

I have got like 300 on my ipod i won't bother listing them all here are a few - by the way I have a very mixed taste in music i like new things and old things:

I have showaddywaddy and mud and abba and elvis bonnie tyler
but i also have rihanna and the fray and paulo nutini

i love the musicals and have grease, cats, dirty dancing, joseph and his technicolour dreamcoat (which i ahve seen 6 times at the tehetre and im gonig to see it again in july 

So as you can see a very mixed ipod the only thing i will never be caught listening to is high school musical i hate it so much :?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 18, 2008)

*katt wrote: *


> i think i am listening to either something corporate or jacks mannequin 75% of the time i am listening to music. i simply love it!


Same here! I never get bored of it... I wish so much that Something Corporate would make another album, and I wish even more that Jack's Mannequin would come and play over here! That would make my year!  Unfortunately, nobody over here seems to have heard of them.... 

All UK people: DOWNLOAD SOMETHING CORPORATE AND JACK'S MANNEQUIN! YOU WONT REGRET IT!! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jun 18, 2008)

Did some digging..

LOVES ME SOME SOMETHING CORPORATE AND JACK'S MANNEQUIN



LOVE IT


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 18, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Did some digging..
> 
> LOVES ME SOME SOMETHING CORPORATE AND JACK'S MANNEQUIN
> 
> ...


inkelepht::highfive:inkbouce::bunnydance::yahoo:


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 19, 2008)

I have.....

*
*[align=center]*NOTHING....

*Because I dont' have an MP3 player!!!

(Then again - I'm the gal who just came out of the dark ages and got a cell phone for Christmas!)
[/align]


----------



## rbaker_86 (Jul 25, 2008)

MY fave playlist (its *MOSTLY* 90's ALT Rock with some older stuff too)

Midlife Crisis - Faith No More

Pistol Grip Pump - Rage Against The Machine

Plush - Stone Temple Poilets

Mojo - Peeping Tom

Them Bones - Alice In Chains

Welcome to the Jungle - Guns & Roses

Mother - Danzig

Guerilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine

Rusty Cage - Sound Garden

Hell Raiser - Ozzy Osborne

Killing in the Name Of - Rage Against The Machine

Gone Away - The Offspring

Cult of Personality - Living Colour

Personal Jesus - Depeche Mode

No More Tears - Ozzy Osborne

Epic - Faith No More


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 26, 2008)

I suspect rbaker_86 feeds his bunnies in spandex pants and a big hairy wig on his head..lol


----------



## missyscove (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, I have about 3800 songs on my iPod, less on my iPhone, but here are some of my most played

Wir sind Helden
Mika
Nena
Green Day
Bad Religion
R. Kelly- "The World's Greatest" - it became my class's anthem, essentially
Nickelback
Aqua
The Fratellis
Vampire Weekend
Plain White T's
Hellogoodbye
Juli
Feist
Across the Universe
The Rolling Stones
Ok Go
John Mayer
Silbermond
Daniel Powter
Don Ho
Frank Sinatra
Good Charlotte
Led Zeppelin

My one hit wonders playlist is also a favorite, along with my playlist of Kairos songs.

Anybody else gone on a Kairos?


My music tastes are, uh, varied.


----------



## Leaf (Jul 26, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I have.....
> 
> *
> *
> ...


I'm vaguely familiar with what one is - and as for cell phones, my personal one is a very dog chewed second hand cingular go-phone. A friend gave it to me after I had a horrid night involving my broken down van, a young man who tried to help me - a freak of a man who is probably a serial killer and a highway patrolman who *probably* saved my life without realizing it.


----------



## RexyRex (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a TON of stuff on my MP3 player, but my favs are:

Red Hot Chili Peppers
Gary Allan (I love that cowboy, he's AWESOME live...and yummy)
Spin Doctors
George Thorogood
Evanescence
Sublime
P!nk
Beyonce 
Nirvana
Beastie Boys
Salt n Pepa
Dave Matthews Band
Rihanna


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a new addition to my iPod which might as well be the only album on there to be honest. I've just listened to it non-stop all week. When I get to the end, I just go right back to the beginning, no other band will do right now! 

The guitarist from Something Corporate has another band, called  Firescape  and they are AMAZING! Well, in my opinion anyway... 

If you like anything vaguely rocky, go! Download it now! The album is called Dancehall Apocalypse.

They're not very big but they deserve to be.... Different from Something Corporate but so, sooooo good 

Ok, plug over. I swear I don't work for them....


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2008)

I got a new ipod recently and haven't put all the songs i had on my old one on it yet but i have about 45 on at the mo:

1.All about you - McFly

2.All by myself-JohnBarrowman

3.All out of love - John Barrowman

4.Better the devil you know - Kylie

5.Call the shots- Girls Aloud

6. Crank that - Soulja boy

7. Crazy in love- Beyonce

8.Dark Lady- Cher

9. Dead ringer for love- Cher with meatloaf

10. Don't play nice- verbalicious

11. Don't stop the music- Rihanna

12. Dumb- The 411

13.Elvis ain't dead- Scouting for girls

14. fasination- Alphabeat

15.Girls just wanna have fun- Lolly

16. Gypsys, Tramps and theives- Cher

17. Hasta Manana- Abba

18.Heart Broken- T2 feat Jodie

19. I can hear the bells ........



I am sorry but i cannot be bothered to list them all!

They range from the latest songs like nikelback rockstar to cher, abba and party songs like wig wam bam and agadoo!


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2008)

I got a new ipod recently and haven't put all the songs i had on my old one on it yet but i have about 45 on at the mo:

1.All about you - McFly

2.All by myself-JohnBarrowman

3.All out of love - John Barrowman

4.Better the devil you know - Kylie

5.Call the shots- Girls Aloud

6. Crank that - Soulja boy

7. Crazy in love- Beyonce

8.Dark Lady- Cher

9. Dead ringer for love- Cher with meatloaf

10. Don't play nice- verbalicious

11. Don't stop the music- Rihanna

12. Dumb- The 411

13.Elvis ain't dead- Scouting for girls

14. fasination- Alphabeat

15.Girls just wanna have fun- Lolly

16. Gypsys, Tramps and theives- Cher

17. Hasta Manana- Abba

18.Heart Broken- T2 feat Jodie

19. I can hear the bells ........



I am sorry but i cannot be bothered to list them all!

They range from the latest songs like nikelback rockstar to cher, abba and party songs like wig wam bam and agadoo!


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 31, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Ok, plug over. I swear I don't work for them....



i feel that way some times when i keep going on and on and on and on and onnnn about the Jonas Brothers, LOL!


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 31, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> 6. Crank that - Soulja boy



i gotta listen to that, my best friend keeps singing it and it drives me CRAZY! he and i don't tend to listen to the same stuff(other than the Jo Bro's)

sorry about the two posts, i'm not sure how to quote to in one post


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm addicted to Ting Tings - Thats Not My Name, except everytime we listen to it in the car my friends love to scream over the top of it THATS NOT MY NAME! THATS NOT MY EFFING NAME! thanks to ole' Chris Moyles with his Fat Sue version.

I think this explains it pretty well:

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/SVs5jv_BTaw[/flash]

He's so rude but he makes me laugh so much! 
Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 31, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote:*


> 14. fasination- Alphabeat


Love it!

My friend put some of our clips in a video to that song... I wish I could show it to you but it has some words in it that I don't think I should post on here. If you search JimmyPDodga on Youtube its a little way down the list and is just called Fasciantion.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Aug 1, 2008)

I like the ting tings thats not my name its really good!


----------

